# Backing down on a fish a little too hard



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope he's got big scuppers. How do you even open a transom door when you are that full!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> I hope he's got big scuppers. How do you even open a transom door when you are that full!!!


You dont, you just float them over into your "livewell".


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Put both wheels full in forward and open the door. It will all clear out quick, quick. You'd be amazed at what you can do when you are at risk of sinking. 

I've been there as the angler but fortunately in the corner away from the door.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Dang, wish there a video.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Last year or the year before there was a video where someone sank the boat backing down on a fish. Might look good on the page of a magazine but it's no fun standing in the cockpit with water almost to your waist. I have to say that water sure looks pretty.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

You can open the door and it clears out quick . But shouldn't happen to that extent and on that note it's hard to control backing into a big sea .


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

another one.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's crazy!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The guy with the rod in the first pic is thinking, "Where's my sammich?"


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> The guy with the rod in the first pic is thinking, "Where's my sammich?"


I think he's saying, 'When the water gets THIS deep, I'm gettin' out'.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

thats backing down like a BOSS right there, i get nervous when i get a foot of water on deck.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Been there done that twice in 30 yrs. of fishing the Gulf. Glad I had 2 Capt.'s that had confidence in their boat. On another note to those that see this if you don't know what a self bailing boat is learn before you try this.:thumbup: 

Edited, let me add also make sure you have the power also.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Fish close to the self bailing boat, experienced Captain, no worries about being spooled and pretty much flat seas.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I feel like backing down is more of an ego booster than an actual technique now days.

they see video of it, read about it online/ in magazines and then do it to add to the Big fish story. I mean, you can't have a 1000lb marlin story without backing down, right?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's still, very much, an actual technique. 

Lots of Captains also know how to spin the boat and chase the fish to regain the 'Lion's Share' of the line, after the initial run; but it is still necessary to do some backing down. Question is, are you going to be able to back down from Up-Sea or Down-Sea. This has a huge bearing on how much water enters the cockpit. 

It is such an integral technique to billfishing that a locally built boat, G&S-Niceville,FL. is designed with special features (weight transfer and rounded corners at transom) to enhance it's speed and agility during the use of this technique. This is the boat of choice for lots of famous 'line class' anglers (record fishing anglers). The Australian built, Askari, is another boat that has enhanced 'back down' design features. Some rounding of the corners and a scupper system that has a huge 'dump chamber' system and scuppers that work out the sides instead of the transom, allowing water to egress the cockpit even when additional 'backing down' is required. 

So, this is still very much, a viable technique in the quiver of the savvy billfishing Captain and there are just times when getting a big wave over the transom is almost unavoidable. 

One thing you see too much of, around here, is just 'backing down' the whole fight, without it really being necessary, which leads to protracted fights and fish dying of exhaustion. Boat operators and anglers have to learn the techniques of chasing the fish in order to maintain the health of the fish.

And, yes, you probably won't take a 1,000 pound Marlin without some 'backing-down' being involved. Ask some of the local guys who have done it, like Capt. Myles Cooley or Tim Falzone.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

crazy stuff right there! "GO for it, She can take it!" Most of the time, its someone else's boat, right?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Turn the boat and chase the fish down much quicker and more advantage when fishing tournaments.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

"Hold my beer a minute, Watch this"


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Kim said:


> Fish close to the self bailing boat, experienced Captain, no worries about being spooled and pretty much flat seas.


Did that one sink or did it manage to stay afloat?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That boat sank unfortunately but the good thing is that no one was hurt. They said it was a freak accident, the captain slipped, grabbed to hold on and pulled the throttles into full reverse and it couldn't be recovered.

http://billfishreport.com/billfish-report/boat-sinks-while-fighting-a-marlin/


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Kim said:


> That boat sank unfortunately but the good thing is that no one was hurt. They said it was a freak accident, the captain slipped, grabbed to hold on and pulled the throttles into full reverse and it couldn't be recovered.
> 
> http://billfishreport.com/billfish-report/boat-sinks-while-fighting-a-marlin/


I think the comment about boats being made to go pointy-end first pretty much sums it up. :yes:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kim...I heard the same story about that same boat, and yes glad nobody got hurt or killed.
As for backing down on a fish, depends on the seas and boat you are on. Captains use your better judgement.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

We get to run them down in a CC..


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Capt. Woody Woods should chime in here.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think Panhandleslim summed it up in a nutshell pretty well.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Off topic, but it looks like Thomas J. Ryan is back to LIKING posts again.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We had a fish year before last strip 700 yards of line off a 50 basically before we even got it settled into the chair. There was only 1000 yards on the reel, and it didn't stop there. So yes there was some backing down done. Although only for a small amount of time just to get her back to the boat. The fish was also probably 700+lbs very rare I'm guessing.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Rare; but there have been 900 lb. Blues caught on 50#. Not really sure what the record is.

You guys did a good job dealing with a fish like that. Sometime you have to clear one side and start chasing before everything is in. Sometimes not even time to clear anything. Just deal with lines out while running on an off angle to the fish.


----------

